# WTB: [SoCal] E38 7er Style 4 wheels | 16x8 et23



## autom3otives (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone in SoCal have a set lying around that they're desperate to get rid of?

If you do, please let me know as I would like to use them as a set of track/weekend wheels. Honestly, not looking to spend no more than $100 on a set as they'll most likely be thrashed about properly.

Here's a pic for referece:









Please email me at
AutoM3otives [at] gmail.com


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

check craigslist.com ...its free and you can find many things on there


----------

